# help with kubota 1860 tractor plow



## frankie1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just bought a kubota bx 1860 mainly for mowing our prop upstate. I figure in the winter it could be used to plow side walks at a commercial site above 3in snowfall. Total run time in a 3-6in snowfall would be 2-3 hrs.5-9 times per season. 54 in blade max. My question is this should I buy 48 in rear blade alot cheaper or a 54 front mount. Site is located in North Jersey not considering a blower we have walk behind units if required.

Thanks


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Positives for the rear blade include cost.

Negatives include the requirement to operate in reverse, unless you plan to drive through the snow and plow it after you have driven over it.
If you do that, you will have traction challenges.
You would probably need to operate with the blade angled- a 60" rear blade would be a better choice.

Is your 1860 set up with hydraulics on the right side- in front of the foot plate? Aside from the cost of the blade and quick hitch, plumbing for the hydraulics is costly if not done in the factory.

If you have a loader, there are other options with cost similar to a back blade.


----------



## frankie1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I checked walks they will take a 60 in blade. you are right about traction plus compacted snow that may be left behind . Tractor has right side hydraulics from factory. I decided to order 60in front blade with full hydraulics.Thanks for the help.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Although more costly, you won't regret that decision!!

On the plus side, if you do decide you want a front blower- you just need the unit and driveshaft.


----------

